# VDSL zu langsam?



## Taranox (9. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem VDSL 50, was ich seit kurzem habe und zwar das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die 50 mbit/s auch tatsächlich ankommen. Egal was ich runterlade die Geschwindigkeit kommt nie über 3 mb/s. Ob bei Steam oder sonst wo. Ich habe schon Knoppix Images und ähnliches ausprobiert aber wirklich nix kam über die 3mb/s. Auch speedtest im Browser erzielen dieses Ergebnis auch wenn die nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig sind, aber es würde vom gemessenen speed passen. Ich habe übrigens die Fritzbox 7390, die zwar 51000 kbit/s anzeigt aber die ich am PC nie erreiche. Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## robbe (9. Februar 2013)

Wie bist du mit der Box verbunden?


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2013)

Bist du allein im Internet ?
Rechner mal auf Viren gescannt ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2013)

hast du hier DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen  volles VDSL50, oder zumindest relativ nah dran? Also, zB 40-45 wären da auch noch ein recht guter Wert.

In MB/s wären es übrigens um die 5,5MB/s maximal, wenn Du wirklich die volle Bandbreite bekommst. 3MB/s würden also bedeuten, dass Du trotzdem wohl mind 35-40mbit bekommst.

Ach ja: du nutzt aber nicht zufällig nur WLAN, oder?


Beim Download kommt es natürlich auch darauf an, ob der jeweilige Server das auch mitmacht.


----------



## Cyris (9. Februar 2013)

Könntest du bitte noch mal deine Leitungsdaten posten, so wie hier .. http://www.abload.de/img/vdsldatenrpyiv.jpg
Und auch mal bei Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test testen, da komme ich eigtl. nie unter 49Mbit/s.


----------



## Netboy (9. Februar 2013)

Was sagt deine Fritzbox ?


----------



## Fokker (9. Februar 2013)

Zuerst beantworte uns bitte die zwei Fragen:
1. Wie bist du mit der Fritzbox verbunden(wlan/lan, Pc/Notebook)?
2. Über welchen Provider läuft dein Internet?


----------



## Taranox (9. Februar 2013)

Ja bin allein im Internet.

bei den Speedtest ist 27 mbit/s das höchste was ich erreiche und ich bin über Kabel mit der Fritzbox verbunden.

Hier mal die Daten http://www.abload.de/img/dslinfo2uuyi.png


----------



## Taranox (9. Februar 2013)

Bin bei htp


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2013)

Dann lade dir mal bitte ein Live Linux herunter und pack das auf einen USB Stick oder CD und teste mal bitte damit. 
Hast du noch ein Zweitgerät (Notebook z.B.), mit dem du das testen kannst ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Bin bei htp


 Die werte, die dein router ausgibt, sehen i.o. aus. Deshalb,
Lade dir mal einen download-manager herunter,( orbit downloader, flashget oder sowas) installieren und damit dann ein großes file laden. (evt. auch von einem ftp-server) Wie schaut der speed dann aus?
Ist es immer noch so mies, müßtest du mal über einen größeren zeitraum messen. Nimm dazu also einen speedtest (z.b. speedtest.net, den nehm ich immer) und mache alle 2-4 h eine messung. Wichtig ist, das du frühs möglichst früh anfängst und abend spätest möglich damit auf hörst um die nebenzeiten mit zu erwischen. Nicht das der backbone deines anbieters etwas schwach auf der brust ist.


----------



## Taranox (10. Februar 2013)

Hab mit dem Free Download Manager mal eine Image Datei bei einer Uni  runtergeladen aber auch um diese Zeit kam ich nicht über 3,8 mb/s. Auch  der Speedtest zeigt immer noch nur 31 mbit/s an.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Kannst Du im Router denn mal nachsehen, welche PCs usw. da eingeloggt sind/waren? Viele Router haben da ne Art "Tagebuch", das hat die Fritzbox sicher auch. So ne Art Protokoll halt. Und normalerweise - wenn nur Dein PC Zugang haben sollte - müsste da auch nur eine einzige Mac-Adresse auftauchen (nicht mit IP-Adresse verwechseln), das ist ne Art Seriennummer Deiner LAN-Karte.

Wenn da noch was anderes auftaucht, hat vlt jemand Deine Leitung "gehackt" und nutzt diese mit ^^


Und was halt auch nicht schlecht wäre ist, dass vlt mal ein Kumpel von dir mit nem Notebook vorbeikommen sollte, um zu testen, welche Speed er mit seinem Laptop bei Dir hat.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Februar 2013)

Hast du denn nun mal von einem anderen PC/Notebook etwas geladen ?


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst Du im Router denn mal nachsehen, welche PCs usw. da eingeloggt sind/waren? Viele Router haben da ne Art "Tagebuch", das hat die Fritzbox sicher auch. So ne Art Protokoll halt. Und normalerweise - wenn nur Dein PC Zugang haben sollte - müsste da auch nur eine einzige Mac-Adresse auftauchen (nicht mit IP-Adresse verwechseln), das ist ne Art Seriennummer Deiner LAN-Karte.
> 
> Wenn da noch was anderes auftaucht, hat vlt jemand Deine Leitung "gehackt" und nutzt diese mit ^^
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du meinst sicher das hier oder?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst sicher das hier oder?


 
nee, ich mein eher eine Art Protokoll, wo auch frühere Teilnehmer noch drinstehen inkl. einzelnen Aktivitäten - da würde auch stehen, dass ein Gerät mit MacAdresse XY um x:yz Uhr im Netzwerk verzeichnet wurde usw. 

Was Du gepostet hast ist eher ne aktuelle "Liste". Das was ich meine wäre eher bei "System" zu finden, vermute ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Free Download Manager mal eine Image Datei bei einer Uni  runtergeladen aber auch um diese Zeit kam ich nicht über 3,8 mb/s. Auch  der Speedtest zeigt immer noch nur 31 mbit/s an.


 Hmmm...Wie gesagt, mit deiner leitung scheint aber alles i.o. zu sein. Ich kann da beim besten willen keine probleme erkennen also muß die schwachstelle irgendwo dahinter oder davor liegen.
Hast du mal mit einem anderen rechner getestet?
Was sagt eigentlich der HTP-Speedtest dazu?


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

also der htp-speedtest sagt 32 mbit/s. Ich probiers gleich mal mit meinem Notebook.


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Notebook zeigt so ziemlich das gleiche. Bei Speedtest.net 24 mbit/s, bei htp-speedchecker 30 mbit/s. Mit dem Free Download Manager erricht er 3,6 mb/s.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2013)

Könntest du mal deine leitungs daten posten? Du findest sie im web-interface der fritzbox unter internet->dsl-informationen. Die ersten 4 register wären dabei von interesse. (Übersicht, dsl, spektrum, statistik)


----------



## chiller (13. Februar 2013)

Netzwerkarten Treiber aktuell?

Wenn ja probier mal

cmd (als Admin) -> "netsh winsock reset" und "netsh int ip reset" -> PC Neustarten

testen.

Wenn das nicht hilft:

IP 6 deaktivieren siehe Bild        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann in der CMD 

Netsh interface tcp show global


Netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled

Netsh interface tcp set global rss=disabled

Remoteunterschiedskomprimierung deaktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Netzwerk langsam ist, kann es hilfreich sein, die Geschwindigkeit des Netzwerkadapter manuell zu konfigurieren.100Mbit Fullduplex z.B..


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Ja Treiber ist aktuell


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Hier die Infos.


----------



## chiller (13. Februar 2013)

Mal probiert alten DSL Treiber zu benutzen?

Ansonsten mal austesten was ich oben noch ergänzt habe. Über ne Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Hier die Infos.


 Hmm...Denie leitung scheint aber i.o. zu sein, auch wenn sie nicht ganz am maximum syncronisiert. (es fehlen ca. 2 mbit)
Damit erschöpfen sich auch die möglichkeiten des analysierens. Einzig einen anderen router (z.b. fritzbox 7360) könntest du noch probieren.
Ansonsten bleibt dir nur noch ein anruf bei htp und das melden einer störung. Vieleicht haben die derzeit kapazitätsprobleme, was sie dir aber bestimmt nicht auf die nase binden werden...


chiller schrieb:


> Netzwerkarten Treiber aktuell?


Davon rate ich immer ab (zumindest von welchen, die man im netz so laden kann). Lediglich die aus dem windows-update kann man nehmen.


----------



## chiller (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich war bei nem Kollegen 32Mbit Kabel Deutschland.

Er hatte mit maximal 20.000 geladen und hohen Ping. Manuell Treiber aktualisiert und Zack warens beim DL 32.000 und mehr und nen deutlich geringeren Ping.


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Hat leider alles nicht geholfen .


----------



## chiller (13. Februar 2013)

Antiviren Programm mal deaktiviert?^^

hmm, anonsten wird das schwierig.

Mal jemanden in der Näher der ne 3370 oder 7360 hat, zwecks besserem Modems?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Hat leider alles nicht geholfen .


 Wie gesagt, du kannst nur noch deinen provider anrufen. Die könnten ja wenigstens mal einen port-reset machen.
Ansonsten wäre das ganze nur noch mit einem anderen router zu testen was natürlich schwierig ist, wenn man nicht zufällig jemanden kennt der z.b. eine 3370 bzw, 7360 hat. (wie chiller schon schrieb)


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen schon dort angerufen. Der Mann von htp sagte nur das es nicht an ihrer Leitung liegt und als ich gesagt hab das es bei mir aber nicht ankommt hat der fast angefangen zu brüllen. Zum Schluss wollt ihr mir noch irgendein Antivir Programm andrehen und mehr Hilfe hab ich nicht bekommen.


----------



## Taranox (13. Februar 2013)

Jetzt zeigt die Fritzbox auch nur noch 41 mbit/s an.


----------



## chiller (14. Februar 2013)

Splitter mal getauscht? VDSL wird ja nur über AnnexB geschalten.

Router und Splitter mal 15 Minuten Stromlos gemacht?

Vieleicht ist auch die Telefondose oxidiert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Februar 2013)

hmm, der sync etc... auf den screenshots ist identisch wie bei mir, wenn ich aber auf irgendwelche speedtests vertraue kommt er auch immer nur auf 30-40 mbit/s
die bisher einzige möglichkeit wo der volle speed mal erkennbar ankam ist mit getright download manager und mehreren connections oder die nvidia server, die je nach auslastung auch mal mit 5,5MB/s daten ausliefern, aber hatten die irgendwie die letzten monate leichte probs damit und haben bei single connection auch nur bis 3,3MB/s geliefert ....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Jetzt zeigt die Fritzbox auch nur noch 41 mbit/s an.


 Screenshot?
Wie gesagt, da kann man nicht so recht helfen, da das ganze entweder ein auslastungsproblem ist oder evt. an der technik des providers hängt. Hattest du dein notbook zum testen per lan oder wlan am router?
Ansonsten, bei ram-schaltungen der tkom gab es mal das problem, das das modem zwar mit vollem speed syncronisierte, aber der dslam nur einen bruchteil davon übertrug. (firmware-problem des dslam) Sowas ist mir bei VDSL aber nicht bekannt.
Ich kann es aber nur nochmal wiederholen, wenn du jemand kennst der eine 3370 oder 7360 hat, dann leihe sie dir mal und probiere damit. Die 7390, welche du anscheinend hast, ist nunmal nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Taranox (14. Februar 2013)

War mit Kabel am Notebook. Hier nochmal ein Screenshot mit momentanen 41 mbit/s. Kann es vielleicht auch mit den Fehlern zusammenhängen, denn ich hatte gestern 5000 behebare Fehler in den letzten 15 in der Fritzbox?


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Februar 2013)

ich persönlich finde die leitung jetzt nicht gerade 50M freundlich mit 20db dämpfung ! könnte , sofern du ne recht kurze leitung zum dslam hast im haus liegen der fehler, schlechte klemmstellen usw, das der daher zur zeit was maggi läuft auch wenn er dir 50M anzeigt in der FB !

vorallem hast du syncverluste sofern du nicht selbst hier einen neusync produziert hast! in post 8 hatte deine fb noch 51M und in post 35 nurnoch sync mit 41M


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2013)

Taranox schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht auch mit den Fehlern zusammenhängen, denn ich hatte gestern 5000 behebare Fehler in den letzten 15 in der Fritzbox?


 Eher nicht.Zum vergleich, ich synce hier mit ca. 4200 kbit und habe um die 1600 FEC/min was die leitung aber nicht beeinträchtigt. (sind ja nur korrigierbare fehler)


mrfloppy schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die leitung jetzt nicht gerade 50M freundlich mit 20db dämpfung !


Die 50 mbit sollten auch noch bei höherer dämpfung drin sein, wenn man ein gescheites modem/router verwendet.


> vorallem hast du syncverluste sofern du nicht selbst hier einen  neusync produziert hast! in post 8 hatte deine fb noch 51M und in post  35 nurnoch sync mit 41M


 Weshalb neu gesynct wurde weiß ich nicht, aber der unterschied im sync  kommt daher, weil das modem meinte mit 11 db-snr neu syncen zu müssen.  (vorher waren es 6)


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

wird wohl seinen grund haben das der sich runterregelt


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2013)

Um die reale Geschwindigkeit zu testen zieh dir was übern Torrent Client, ne Linux Distri wo die Seeds locker deine Leitung auslasten, die Speedtests kannste zum groben Schätzen nehmen, mehr aber auch nicht.

Die 7390 ist so gut wie sie von der Austattung ist, nicht gerade für das interne Modem berühmt. Deswegen klemm wirklich mal nen anderen Router / Modem an deinen Anschluss an.

Auslastungsproblem, musst halt nacht s um 3 mal mit nem Netzreset die FB neu synchronisieren und dann mal schauen bzw. mach dann gleich nochmal nen Download übern Torrent Client und schau was dann rumkommt.

Immerhin hast schon den Rechner mit LAN dran,  90% der Meldungen "DSL zu langsam" sind ein mies konfiguriertes WLAN


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> wird wohl seinen grund haben das der sich runterregelt


 Jap...Der grund ist das unzureichende modem der 7390. Mit einer 7360 hätte Taranox sicherlich fullspeed @ 11 db-snr.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Februar 2013)

ist mir bekannt das die 7390 nicht das gelbe vom ei ist und an einem 100M anschluß völlig fehl am platz ist, da der chip maximal 93M hinbekommt , aber der TE hat nur eine 50M leitung und daher einfach zu sagen die FB ist es, ist falsch ! da können auch hausinterne fehler der innenhausleitung da sein zb, oder alte tae, oft haben vdsl anschlüße probleme mit dtag dosen wo ein ppa verbaut ist ! oder dtag leitung selber hat nen fehler ! fehler liegt an der fb ist einfach zu einfach daher gesagt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> ist mir bekannt das die 7390 nicht das gelbe vom ei ist und an einem 100M anschluß völlig fehl am platz ist, da der chip maximal 93M hinbekommt ,


Die schafft mit sicherheit auch 100 mbit, da es die spezifikation so verlangt. Allerdings wird man dafür bestimmt im dslam/hvt wohnen müssen, damit die leitung kurz genug ist. 


> aber der TE hat nur eine 50M leitung und daher einfach zu sagen die FB ist es, ist falsch !


Bitte alles lesen. Der TE soll es mal mit einem anderen router probieren (wenn möglich, die 7360 war ein vorschlag), damit die fritzbox als ursache ausgeschlossen werden kann. Es sagt niemand, das es daran liegt.
Mal davon ab, die 7390 ist beim modem in keinster weise einer 7360 gewachsen! Letztere schafft dank VR9 die 50 mbit bei weitaus mehr dämpfung als der ikanos-fusiv der 7390.


> da können auch hausinterne fehler der innenhausleitung da sein zb, oder alte tae, oft haben vdsl anschlüße probleme mit dtag dosen wo ein ppa verbaut ist ! oder dtag leitung selber hat nen fehler ! fehler liegt an der fb ist einfach zu einfach daher gesagt


 Beim sync tippe ich nach wie vor auf die 7390 und beim eigentlichen problem auf auslastungsprobleme oder einen engpass beim backbone des isp.


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2013)

Solange der TE keinen anderen Router probiert, kommen wir hier denk ich mal nicht weiter.
Zum Thema 7390 und 100Mbit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten das bei uns von Haus aus getestet , fb7390 mit was leitung am minidslam zyxel und die bekommt es nicht hin , maximal waren es immer um die 94m sync! Vllt liegts dann am dslam das die nur mit 94m synctbei uns


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Wir hatten das bei uns von Haus aus getestet , fb7390 mit was leitung am minidslam zyxel und die bekommt es nicht hin , maximal waren es immer um die 94m sync! Vllt liegts dann am dslam das die nur mit 94m synctbei uns


 Da stellt sich gleich die frage nach der sendeleistung und dem chipsatz des zyxel. In "freier wildbahn" wird man doch eher auf karten geschalten, welche ausschließlich mit infineon und broadcom bestückt sein dürften.
Allerdings gehört das nicht hier her und von daher komplett offtopic...


----------



## chiller (17. Februar 2013)

Der TE meldet sich ja eh gerade nimma^^


----------

